# Mustek 1200 A3 Pro bei Win 98 SE - findet den Treiber nicht...?



## Selena (7. März 2005)

Hallo, lange nicht gelesen und schon bin ich wieder mit n Problemchen da ^^!

Also lange rede kurzer Sinn *hust*

Ich habe von jemanden einen Mustek 1200 A3 Pro erworben, bloß halt ohne Beschreibung und Installations CD, die ich mir aber dank Mustek aneignen konnte ^^
Trotz Treiber CD möchte mein PC irgendwie den Scanner nicht erkennen, da bleibt immer ein Fragezeichen und wenn ich dazu die Erkennung suche findet er nichts, weiß jemand woran das liegt?
N Kumpel hats auf XP ausprobiert und hats da gefunden und es funktionierte alles, aber möchte gern 98 auf meinen Rechner behalten und die Anforderungen erfüllt mein PC auch und habe schon alles versucht.

Wäre super wenn mir jemand helfen odern Tip geben könnte!
Ich bedanke mich im voraus!


Das
TaB


----------



## goela (8. März 2005)

Ist das Teil mit paralleler Schnittstelle verbunden? Wenn ja, mal die Bios-Einstellungen prüfen. Wie ist Dein Drucker - falls vorhanden angeschlossen (USB oder auch parallel?)


----------



## Selena (8. März 2005)

Der Scanner is an einer SCSI Adapter angeschloßen und der Treiber von dem Adapter ist richtig Installiert, da er schon zwar den Scanner als Scanner erkennt, aber ... nicht den Twain Treiber erkennt wodurch ja der Scanner läuft....und mein Drucker ist wie auch ein Tablett am USB angeschloßen und somit ist der Scanner unabhänig von anderen Gerätenangeschloßen an den Adapter der mit dem Motherboard verbunden ist.


----------

